# RAF Dunino (HMS Jackdaw 2) - St Andrews - Fife - April 2008



## zimbob (May 2, 2008)

Visited this with *Bryag* as part of our Fife roadtrip.

A little history, this was opened in April 1941, and closed sometime in 1946, although the Admiralty hung on to it until 1957, when they sold it off.
It was originally an RAF airfield, with Lysanders based there, in December 1942 the Navy took it over, this was when it became HMS Jackdaw 2 (see report here for HMS Jackdaw http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4318 )
I believe it was mainly Walruses based here, until September 1943, after that it was used for storage until 1946.
It had a 2-storey Naval-type control tower, grass runways, and 4 Blister and 2 storage hangars.

There wasn't a huge amount to see here, but it was a really enjoyable explore.

Approaching the Control Tower:







Control Tower:






Someone appeared to have used it for Airsoft at some point, pellets lying around, and camo-netting in the window:






Nature is taking hold:






Machine-gun Mount ?






We spied this in the distance, so of we trotted, this for me made the explore, not sure why, there was just something about it:






A 'nude' hangar 











Completely intact, apart from having no cladding 
















A grand wee place this, there were a few dispersal buildings dotted about too, all pretty knackered.

Well worth the trek this one


----------



## Neosea (May 2, 2008)

Nice one, that hanger is cool


----------



## Foxylady (May 3, 2008)

That 'nude' hangar is brilliant. great photos of it too.


----------



## Bryag (May 3, 2008)

Cracking pics, Zimbob. I especially like the last three.

Here are a few of minr from the day


----------



## sqwasher (May 3, 2008)

Great pics guys!  Weird but the 'nude' hanger is really jolly good-not often you're able to see the construction of these buildings. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pdtnc (May 3, 2008)

The 'Hanger' would also make a great Poly Tunnel greenhouse  for growing chillies ha ha ha (I like chillies) all it needs is some polythene 
Some nice shots there.


----------



## Reaperman (May 3, 2008)

Quick Note you really dont need to put "REPORT" in the thread title. Cheers


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2008)

Good report and pics. Like the pic of the tree growing out of concrete and puddle! The skele hanger looks good too.


----------



## zimbob (May 3, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> Quick Note you really dont need to put "REPORT" in the thread title. Cheers



Old habits die hard 

I'll try and remember...


----------



## Bax__ (May 3, 2008)

Excellent photo's from the pair of you! Love the naked hanger!


----------



## Bryag (May 3, 2008)

sqwasher said:


> Great pics guys!  Weird but the 'nude' hanger is really jolly good-not often you're able to see the construction of these buildings. Thanks for sharing!



Actually, I had a theory that the hanger had never been clad, perhaps it was not required, or the war ended or something, but if you look at my 6th picture, you can see to the left a small but rusty piece of corrugated iron that would have been part of the hanger's cladding. There are also iron window frames installed which would never have been there had this hanger not been completed. It was very interesting, and had we not found this, it would have been an otherwise "mediocre" explore. This hangar made it VERY worthwhile


----------

